# Wacky Races?



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I remember seeing a company's website who had some of the Wacky Races vehicles available, I believe in resin. But, due to a computer meltdown, I lost my listings. I can't seem to find them again. Anyone able to help me out? Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I hope some one remembers!

Dang! Now that would be a cool line up for PL!!

That or diecast! COOL!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You might be thinking of a thread over on AT's Assemble Line board, as I remember there being a headsup there fairly recently that a Japanese company was bringing out a set of Wacky Races collector's models with a chase model. They weren't model kits to be constructed, though, as I understood it. Try going back a few pages on the Assembly line, or using the Search, if these were the models you're after.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Al Reboiro (Python Press) did a line of those, but his website addy escapes me at the moment...

I'll check later today to see what I can dig up.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Monsters In Motion carry some of these resin kits. Click here:


http://www.monstersinmotion.com/

Go to Spaceships and Vehicles.
Once there choose index C .
Not sure if these are exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd buy those. They could put out both figure kits and car kits from the Wacky Races and satisfy both sides of the fence. My personal favorite would be the Creepy Coupe.

Larry
-------
Scattered Plastic
http://www.horrorseek.com/haunted/ravensblood/models/index.html


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

THOSE ARE THE ONES!!! I had thought they were from M.I.M., but when I was looking for them, I thought I had seen them under the Animation and Cartoon page. Thanks a bunch! :wave: 

Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Kinda pricey huh?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Try Al directly- they may be Cheaper:

[email protected]

Tell him Mitch Says Hi... He's a great guy!!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Mitch, thanks for the suggestion. I emailed Al for some info.

Wayne


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Konami in Japan have released 2 sets of prepainted small ABS Wacky Racers.
You should be able to find them on Hobby Link Japan's site or Evil bay.
As with the other Konami stuff ( Gerry Andersons shows) they are very limited and can get expensive very fast after release.
They do look gorgeous though...

Jim


----------



## lecook (Feb 24, 2000)

A couple of months back someone on one of the forums here posted a picture of a resin kit they had gotten and needed to be identified...

Turned out to be Muttly in his trenchcoat and aviator's cap, as he appeared on Wacky Races. Would have loved to have that kit. Muttly's snicker was a large part of my early childhood...


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

As Mitch suggested, I emailed Al at Python Kits. He said he has five of the cars from Wacky Races and he will be at WonderFest! I just may have to pick one or two up!

Wayne


----------



## TheWebdude (Feb 4, 2006)

They're not plastic or resin, but they are free. I got tired of not being able to find a complete set so I designed my own:

http://www.paperian.com/webdude/cctoon.htm

Enjoy!
-Rick-
(The Webdude)


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Impressive!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

...ans WELCOME! We could always use a few more dudes around here.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

TheWebdude said:


> They're not plastic or resin, but they are free. I got tired of not being able to find a complete set so I designed my own:
> 
> http://www.paperian.com/webdude/cctoon.htm
> 
> ...


Now those are awesome,Thanks for the link.

BRIAN


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow!! Thosed look great!! This thread is as old as dirt! Thanks for the memories when Polar Lights was producing great kits!


----------

